# 1949 Schwinn



## Larmo63 (May 3, 2011)

Old Schwinn Superior, lots of cool parts, I do need brake pads for it.....?


----------



## slick (May 3, 2011)

Very Kool! That was fast getting that thing shipped over?


----------



## Larmo63 (May 3, 2011)

They took about two and a half weeks. Trudy got her Dayton Airflyte Safety Streamline too, Wow, it is very cool!!!! I'm assuming that the Schwinn is a 1949 because the Sturmey hub is dated and looks original to the bike. I put the WWalls on to ride it. It's solid!!


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2011)

Nice!

It looks really good Lawrence.

Check with Bicyclebones on those brake pads. He has some n.o.s. in the original box.

I guess I'm going to have to start calling you Bogie now.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 6, 2011)

Started cleaning the old girl yesterday. (Turtle Wax chrome polish works really good on old oxidized paint.) This bike was/is greasy and really needs to be completely taken apart and cleaned, piece by piece, bit by bit. Almost every part I've attacked with cleaner or steel wool has come right back to fairly good chrome/paint. The old school Schwinn chrome was pretty bulletproof, wasn't it? I hooked up the three speed cable for kicks and I didn't expect it to really work. Those silly little three speed cables seem as if they want to snap, so I babied it at first. To my amazement, even without any adjustment, it worked perfectly, better than any Sturmey-Archer rear hub I've ever fiddled with. I will leave well enough alone on that one. What an amazing bicycle though, solid as a rock and comfortable to ride. Seriously, WAY better than any old Raleigh type bike I've had. I put new brake pads on it and tested it around the whole golf course.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 6, 2011)

P.S. Trudy thinks the seat looks like a dog's snout......check out the first picture.....


----------



## stacey o (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I have the ladies version of this bike


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Post a pic of the ladies version*

We would like to see what you have......







stacey o said:


> I think I have the ladies version of this bike


----------

